# Serrasalmus Compressus



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a nice lookin compressus!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice coloration


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful fish, how big is it?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

dont they turn black?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Feefa said:


> dont they turn black?


They do get a little darker with age.


----------

